
Obama just tweeted the perfect message for Ahmed Mohamed - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2015/9/16/9338229/ahmed-mohamed-obama-tweet
======
WalterSear
OBAMA INVITES YOUNG MUSLIM TERRORIST INTO THE WHITEHOUSE.

~~~
pavornyoh
How is Ahmed a terrorist? How did you arrive at the conclusion that Ahmed is a
terrorist?

~~~
WalterSear
HOW ELSE WOULD A KID GET INVITED TO THE WHITEHOUSE WITHOUT PULLING STRINGS?

THE TEEVEE LADY TOLD ME THAT HE AND OBAMA ARE CONSPIRING TO >KILL THE
PRESIDENT<

~~~
pavornyoh
Haha.. I like your thinking..:) Thanks for the laugh..:)

